# Google- Health Maya Abdominal Therapy offers an intriguing alternative massage - Scotsman



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Health Maya Abdominal Therapy offers an intriguing alternative massage**Scotsman*Practitioners claim that as well as helping with painful irregular periods and fertility problems, treatment can alleviate symptoms of *IBS* (irritable bowel *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

